
Show HN: Boundr – tool to draw and extract polygon boundaries from Google Maps - tixocloud
https://getinsightico.com/labs/boundr/
======
tedmiston
An interesting tool that I'm not totally sure of the use case.

Be careful with drawing multiple polygons -- each one stays on the map, but
the kml export only includes the last one you drew.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. I personally used this to draw boundaries from images.

If anyone's interested, I can add an image overlay support to make tracing
easier.

~~~
kinduff
That sounds good, I can help out if you go opensource.

~~~
tixocloud
Sure. Any recommendations on an open source license?

~~~
kinduff
MIT should be good for this project, also Creative Commons can cover your
needs. Github should be good to host it, so you can manage your repo with
issues and pull requests.

------
ericathegreat
Nice, I'd use it. Having the ability to search by address would save a lot of
zooming though. Is this just a straight overlay on the existing Google Map
widget (which would make customizing easy)?

~~~
tixocloud
Search by address is coming on its way. Yes, it is a straight overlay on the
existing Google Map. Would be easy to switch out the maps as well.

